# How do we make Null happy again?



## Foxxo (Jun 6, 2022)

We don't want the poor guy to suffer. I don't at least.

He really doesn't like A&H; if anything, he only allows news for traffic, but that's kinda getting old for him.
So what do you guys suggest?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jun 6, 2022)

> We don't want the poor guy to suffer.


We don't?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 6, 2022)

Has he ever been happy?


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Jun 6, 2022)

More troons


----------



## Table Country (Jun 6, 2022)

Free pizza for life.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jun 6, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Has he ever been happy?


he seemed quite happy when talking about his garden.

I suggest a subforum for gardening.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Jun 6, 2022)

User names must be unique said:


> he seemed quite happy when talking about his garden.
> 
> I suggest a subforum for gardening.


The _Good End_ for him is abandoning us all, turning his back on this veritable shithole of the Internet, turning his back on the nigger-centric culture of the US the world and living a peaceful monastic life tending to his garden in some unassuming rural-village in some nondescript country.

I have faith that he'll find his way eventually. I mean _personally_ I'd love it if he just left things to inertia and I continued to have a place to shitpost and gawk at life's failures, but it comes to a point where I'm actually surprised that he's kept this place kicking at supreme personal detriment to his own life and wellbeing, and that point was crossed _years ago_ now.


----------



## Miller (Jun 6, 2022)

We could post feet.


----------



## Pharaoh Fungus (Jun 6, 2022)

He should take up an artistic hobby, like painting, or learning to play a new instrument.  Also he should get some weight lifting equipment.  One of the best ways for a guy to improve his mood is to start lifting.  It's good exercise and improves your body.

@Knight of the Rope pretty much nailed it on the head.  Walking away from this website and living a peaceful, humble life away from the shitshow of modern society would be good both mentally and spiritually.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jun 6, 2022)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Has he ever been happy?


His streams were much more light hearted when he was covering Chantel. He says the Nader arc is boring, but he's obviously just too depressed to watch his fertile Goddess run back into the arms of another man over and over. The only way to make Null happy is to get Chantel to turn her back on Tader for good.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 6, 2022)

Set him up with Chantal, poster and buzzword banning


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (Jun 6, 2022)

I get the impression from watching the last couple matis that working on sneedforo makes him happy.


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Jun 6, 2022)

Ban anime profile pictures


----------



## Gimmick Account (Jun 6, 2022)

We'll need a volunteer tradwife of course, somebody who is pure of heart and not just doing it for a custom board title.

But it's tricky, you know? Sometimes what you need isn't what you thought. He might get suspicious of the meet-cute gayops by the time we realise only an anorexic african jew can calm his fiery soul. Anyway I'll ask around


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jun 6, 2022)

Four Aryan waifus to attend to his every need.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jun 6, 2022)

Love him longtime.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Jun 6, 2022)

HUGS AND UNICORNS.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Feet pics are the way to Papa's heart.


----------



## Miller (Jun 6, 2022)

Gimmick Account said:


> We'll need a volunteer tradwife of course, somebody who is pure of heart and not just doing it for a custom board title.
> 
> But it's tricky, you know? Sometimes what you need isn't what you thought. He might get suspicious of the meet-cute gayops by the time we realise only an anorexic african jew can calm his fiery soul. Anyway I'll ask around


Does Brittany Venti have an account here?


----------



## z0mb0 (Jun 6, 2022)

By getting him back the one who got away.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Jun 6, 2022)

Global thermonuclear war. No more internet drama, not more trannies or governments or DDoS attacks, no more A&H.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 6, 2022)

Money


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 6, 2022)

Guns and big titties. Maybe a pickup truck too. That should cheer him up.


----------



## AwkwardPineapple (Jun 7, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Money


Beat me to it


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 7, 2022)

probably massive dosages of weed or opioids


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 7, 2022)

Reigniting his lovequest by surprising him with KiwiDates, so he can find a girlfriend to make from the ground up and be True & Honest to.

We can also post attraction signs all around the internet to help him find a sneedpilled white successful coder woman so KiwiFarms can flourish doubletime


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Kill all the pedos.

Twice.


----------



## Russian Bot (Jun 7, 2022)

As has been said above, money. Failing that, lulz.


----------



## Psyduck (Jun 7, 2022)

I still ship Null and Chantal

Nulltal 4ever


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 7, 2022)

As long as a designated space for political discussion exists, no one will be happy. Someone once told me that friends who wish to stay friends do not discuss religion or politics. I enjoy the actual thoughtful discussion that goes on, and I have been very thankful for the ability to discuss certain events outside of the mainstream narrative. 

The solution imo is post limits on new users in AT, coming down on powerleveling, and locking threads that turn into shitflinging. I know that's not how kiwifarms rolls though so I dunno.


----------



## norbo (Jun 7, 2022)

Well, based on the fact he first streamed about Chantal because he supposedly got some boobs in his inbox, I'd suggest more of the same. Seemed pretty giddy about it back then. But this time, boobs of affection. Boobs of love. Boobs of sympathy. 

Get on it ladies. Save the forum. Save yourselves. Also send him programmer socks for a way to rage him through coding the new forum software.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Jun 7, 2022)

Null brought this upon himself, I wonder how he feels making so many personal sacrifices for the most ungrateful people on the planet while realizing that his ideals - the only reason he keeps these forums running, are inevitably dying.


----------



## milk (Jun 7, 2022)

Let's get null a cake.


----------



## Bloatlord (Jun 7, 2022)

Probably another good old fashioned world war, that's what all these young men are really after.


----------



## Null (Jun 7, 2022)

Russian Bot said:


> money


this



Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> Null brought this upon himself, I wonder how he feels making so many personal sacrifices for the most ungrateful people on the planet while realizing that his ideals - the only reason he keeps these forums running, are inevitably dying.


If I didn't have fun I'd close it tomorrow. Your fanfic is gay and you should feel bad.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 7, 2022)

Sex change.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jun 7, 2022)

Nulls crime is being Null. It is only fitting, that his punishment is to be Null.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Jun 7, 2022)

He is already reaching the Christian ideal of having no money, and no leisure, and only work. We don't need to do anything.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 7, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Money


Never really wanted to be a paypig for this site, but fact is, it is one of the last bastions of sanity on the interwebz, simply because he allows opposing viewpoints. I respect that.


----------



## Shadow Man Dingo (Jun 7, 2022)

Null said:


> this
> 
> 
> If I didn't have fun I'd close it tomorrow. Your fanfic is gay and you should feel bad.


Birthday silver for this good Jewish boy... maybe a few gold shekels from the goyim?


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Banana peppers?


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 7, 2022)

Use Brave.


----------



## solidus (Jun 7, 2022)

A large banana pepper farm and more pigeons to raise.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jun 8, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Use Brave.


I use brave to browse the kiwifarms but donate to various other organizations.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 8, 2022)

Null won't be happy until Chantel starts doing amusing things again.


----------



## murph (Jun 8, 2022)

Gimmick Account said:


> We'll need a volunteer tradwife of course, somebody who is pure of heart and not just doing it for a custom board title.


Everyone who claims to want a tradwife does not want the expectations that come with a tradwife. What you want is an Australian Shepherd and some sort of robot butler.

I have done the math.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Jun 8, 2022)

i thought of that
half the reason for the game show format is to filter out the fakes


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Jun 9, 2022)

Post fat women or Asian women. Despite what Null says he is a Libertarian at heart, either he wants a slam pig or a slightly Autistic Asian woman who will work a moderate paying job.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Jun 9, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I use brave to browse the kiwifarms but donate to various other organizations.


That's just cruel


----------



## Liber Pater (Jun 9, 2022)

murph said:


> Everyone who claims to want a tradwife does not want the expectations that come with a tradwife. *What you want is an Australian Shepherd*


Sorry, I'm not a White girl.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Jun 9, 2022)

He needs a wahmen so they can take care of each other


----------



## MadStan (Jun 9, 2022)

Null owns the only piece of free internet space in the world. I'd say he is king shit IMO.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 13, 2022)

That's easy.




We just need to kidnap women that look like this, and brainwash them to love him.
Or feed them until they cannot run away from him.

Or just post their feet at him until he rage-bans enough of us that he can love his forum again.

Please be happy again Josh, I'm happy to have found a place that lets me use the N-Word so you should be too.


​


Russian Bot said:


> As has been said above, money. Failing that, lulz.






My prediction is that Josh will get 1 million dollars USD the day that the money printer makes the hyperinflation happen.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 14, 2022)

User names must be unique said:


> he seemed quite happy when talking about his garden.
> 
> I suggest a subforum for gardening.


I would be very much up for such a sub forum. Wasn’t aware Null was a fellow gardener.


----------



## gang weeder (Jun 14, 2022)

Null isn't going to be happy so long as he has to deal with this shitshow. He seems to revel in his misery though.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 14, 2022)

Commission him vore hentai


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jun 14, 2022)

Null needs porn. He's too uptight but he human brain needs porn and Null's brain needs porn more than ever.


----------



## Saint Agustin (Jun 14, 2022)

Feet pics (with commentary just so they won't be DMCA'd)


----------



## Flavius Anthemius (Jun 26, 2022)

If all newfags could stop shitting up threads and creating off-shoot discord for forum members who were previously banned our ousted from the community for posting borderline pedo shit.


----------

